# Những yếu tố tạo nên một bữa tiệc sinh nhật vui cho bé



## nguyen thanh huyen (16/11/20)

_Bằng những kinh nghiệm và quan sát của Dịch Vụ Chú Hề. Hôm nay, ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu xem làm cách nào để tổ chức một bữa tiệc sinh nhật cho bé thật vui. Để tạo nên một bữa tiệc sinh nhật cho bé. Cần những điều cơ bản nào?_

*Để tổ chức sinh nhật cho bé thật vui, cần những yếu tố sau đây*

Địa điểm tổ chức
Món ăn trong bữa tiệc
Các cách trang trí bữa tiệc
Món ăn tinh thần cho các bé
Quà tặng


 
chú hề bong bóng tiệc sinh nhật
*Địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật cho bé*
Bạn đang muốn tổ chức sinh nhật cho con. Điều đầu tiên bạn nên nghĩ đến là địa điểm. Để tổ chức sinh nhật phải cần đến một địa điểm có đủ không gian cho số lượng khách mà bé định mời. Ngoài ra là *vị trí* gần xa hợp lý, *không gian* đủ để các bé tham dự đủ thoải mái. Bạn có thể tổ chức ngay tại nhà nếu phù hợp. Việc tổ chức tại nhà sẽ tiện lợi hơn về khâu chuẩn bị và tiết kiệm chi phí. Ngoài ra, một số phụ huynh chọn các địa điểm như: hồ bơi, phòng cộng đồng chung cư, cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh ( lotteri, kfc, pizza..), nhà hàng, café sân vườn. Tuỳ vào các yếu tố khách quan, chúng ta sẽ xem xét chọn một địa điểm phù hợp cho bé.

*Sinh nhật cho bé cần những món ăn gì?*
Tổ chức sinh nhật mà không có các món ăn phù hợp thì quả là thiếu sót. Việc lựa chọn các món ăn trong bữa tiệc sinh nhật bé không khó. Một phần các món ăn phụ thuộc bởi địa điểm bạn tổ chức. Nếu bữa tiệc sinh nhật bé được tổ chức tại nhà hàng thì quả là tuyệt vời. Nhiệm vụ của chúng ta sẽ chọn món theo sở thích và cả dựa trên sự tư vấn của nhà hàng. Ngược lại tổ chức ở cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh thì sẽ có *gà rán, hamburger*, nước có ga.

Điều khó xử nhất là nếu chúng ta chọn tổ chức sinh nhật cho con tại nhà. Chúng ta có thể chọn những món bé thích như gà chiên, xúc xích và khoai tây chiên như cửa hàng tiện lợi. Nếu bạn muốn cho các bé ăn những món bổ dưỡng hơn thì đây sẽ là nơi bạn trổ tài nấu nướng. Nhưng nếu chúng ta rất bận rộn hoặc không giỏi phần bếp nút thì *Dịch Vụ Chú Hề* có một giải pháp. Có rất nhiều ông bố bà mẹ chọn tổ chức sinh nhật cho con tại nhà. Và giải quyết câu chuyện món ăn bằng cách đặt các gói ăn sinh nhật bên ngoài, *KFC, lottteria*.. đều có những combo món ăn. Hoặc đặt tại các nhà hàng, dịch vụ. Hiện nay có rất nhiều nhà hàng có dịch vụ nấu món ăn chất lượng nhà hàng ngay tại nhà.

*Cách trang trí sinh nhật cho bé*
Tổ chức sinh nhật cho bé sẽ rất thiếu sót nếu ta không quan tâm đến phần trang trí không gian. Trang trí sinh nhật là linh hồn của bữa tiệc. Đem lai *cảm giác và tinh thần* cho một bữa tiệc sinh nhật. Nghe có vẻ hầm hố và quan trọng. Ấy mà việc giải quyết vấn đề trang trí sinh nhật lại không khó. Rất nhiều bố mẹ tận tâm và khéo tay đã chọn mua những vật dụng sinh nhật. Như là* bong bóng, nón sinh nhật, pháo kim tuyền, dây tua* để tự tay trang trí cho bé một không gian. Rất đơn giản. Ngoài ra, chúng ta có thể chọn mua các set trang trí sinh nhật có sẵn. Đây là lựa chọn tiện lời và tiết kiệm mà Dịch Vụ Chú Hề khuyên các bố mẹ nên chọn. Hoặc trang hoàng hơn nữa là thuê dịch vụ đến trang trí cho bé. Có thể là trang trí cổng bong bóng, đính bong bóng. Hoặc là trang trí bàn gallery sang trọng. Trang trí 3d tuyệt đẹp. Tất cả đều mang lại bầu không khí sinh nhật vui tươi.



 
Trang trí bàn tiệc gallery cho bé
*Những trò chơi trong ngày sinh nhật của bé*
Tổ chức sinh nhât với những món ăn ngon, bầu không khí trang hoàn nhưng thiếu món ăn tinh thần cho bữa tiệc thì quả là thiếu sót. Các bé đang ở độ tuổi rất hiếu động và nghịch ngợm. Vì thế có một không gian và những tiết mục để thoả lấp sự hiếu động của các bé thì bữa tiệc gần như trọn vẹn. Chúng ta có thể đứng ra tổ chức *các trò chơi* cho các bé tham gia. Hoặc có những *tiết mục game* được chuẩn bị cho các bé. Nếu việc chuẩn bị và ý tưởng có phần mất thời gian vì mấy khi có kinh nghiệm. Ta nên sử dụng các dịch vụ. Thuê chú hề hoạt náo chơi trò chơi là một giải pháp thay vì chúng ta ngồi hàng giờ tự nghĩ. Bằng kinh nghiệm và nghiệp vụ thì chắc chắn dịch vụ sẽ làm tốt và vui hơn chúng ta. Ngoài ra còn có dịch vụ chú hề thổi bong bóng, thuê ảo thuật gia biểu diễn.

*Sinh nhật của bé nên tặng quà gì?*
Đây là phần còn lại để bé nhà chúng ta vui trọn vẹn. Cũng là phần chúng ta cần để tâm và lưu ý. Một món quà đúng mơ ước của con vào ngày sinh nhật sẽ là thật tuyệt. Các con sẽ yêu thích và vỡ oà vì *hạnh phúc*. Những nụ cười và cái ôm thắm thiết đủ để xua tan mọi mệt mỏi của công việc. Làm ấm lại trái tim băng giá của chúng ta và tiếp thêm động lực. Tất cả là vì các con.


----------

